# VitaMix 3600



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey, I bought a VitaMix 3600 yesterday at a garage sale from a nice little old lady for $25.00. Unfortunately, I don't think it's the model that will not only make juice, but grind wheat and do everything except go to work for you, but that's ok. 

Does anyone else have this model? Can anyone tell me anything? It didn't come with a manual, so am trying to find one.....found one for $29.95 on E-Bay (I think), which is more than I paid for the machine.

The kids made a smoothy and it sure did the job but would love to find out more about its capabilities!

Janis

(Or would this be better under the Cooking site?)


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I have the 3600. If yours is like mine, it will do just about anything you ask of it. I use it to make flour from wheat berries, it will make hot soup, it will freeze ice cream and even dispense the ice cream into cones using the spigot. It will make bread dough, yogurt, and lots more. What kinds of things are you interested in making. I might be able to look up some recipes for you. Does yours have the clear plastic or the stainless steal container? How long is the cord?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Call the Vita-Mix folks to register your machine with them. They are very helpful, and you can get the manual, etc., from them directly.


----------



## fin29 (Jun 4, 2003)

Here's the link with the cookbook (I'm assuming it has the instructions as well) and all the replacement parts for your machines...it's at--you guessed it--the Vitamix website for $12:
http://www.vitamix.com/household/store/showprod.cfm?&DID=7&CATID=10&ObjectGroup_ID=17


----------



## fin29 (Jun 4, 2003)

This is the link for the schematic drawing, in case you get it all taken apart and can't put it back together:
http://www.vitamix.com/household/service/3640schem.pdf


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

Spinner:

My machine says "3600 Plus" on it, but I can't see how it can do more than whip up milkshakes and juices. It only has two switches: one that says, "impact control," and the other is the "speed control."

I've always wanted one and so jumped on this when I saw it, but I admit I never knew that much about them. I'll have to keep pursuing the leads everybody is posting. I appreciate it very much, any and all info anyone can offer. 

I will also follow up with the Vita Mix company, too. 

Thanks, All. 

Janis


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

Spinner:

I forgot to answer your questions: it's stainless steel and the cord is maybe 3 1/2 ft. long.

As for as what I'm interested in using it for.....just about anything that's reasonably quick and easy.....long work hours, you know. But, if mine is capable, I am interested in learning more about grinding my own grains, somewhat. I like to make soups, especially in the winter, and, of course, the kids love the milkshakes, etc. Also, juices. The little old lady told me she would cut an orange into fourths and put in the machine, peel and all, but she said it came out too "frothy" for her. (Right now, I have an abundance of blackberries.....any suggestions there?) And, anything it can be used in relation to canning......

Thanks again!

Janis


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The motor is VERY powerful. Mine goes forward and reverse with one of those controls. That is part of what makes it able to do more than a regular blender.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Ok, you may not believe me but I'm going to tell you anyway. This machine is AMAZING.

It has surgical stainless steel blades. They are flat, not sharp on the edges. That means they don't cut thru the food like a blender. It EXPLODES food when the blades hit it. 

The 2 controls are all you need. One of them should be a toggle switch that is marked up for forward and down for reverse. Now, here's the part you will have trouble believing. You can have it running forward and then hit the switch to instantly reverse it. It has so much power that it will jerk the whole machine just a bit sideways when you reverse it. It does not hurt the machine. It's made to be used that way. You see there are no gears in it to be damaged. It runs on some kind of electrical impulse. You can turn it on forward and leave it to run. When you use reverse it is spring loaded to turn off when you let go of the switch. Sometimes when I use forward/reverse a lot very fast, the machine will overheat and the reset button will pop out. As soon as it cools down a bit, you can push the reset button in and go again. I've done this to mine several times and it still works great. No damage as far as I can tell.

The other knob should have 3 settings: low med & high. You really need a book as it's full of recipes that tell you which setting to use on different foods. 

Here's a couple recipes for you to try.

*Raw Vegetable Hot Soup*

4 c. hot water
1 carrot
1 stalk celery with leaves
2 or 3 green onions with tops and roots too, if you wish
5 bouillon cubes
3 Tbsp. tomato paste

Pour hot water into container. Clamp the dome led on. Turn to high speed, lift lever up to on position. While machine is running add carrot, celery, onions, bouillon cubes and tomaot paste through the dome, sample through the spigot. Season to taste. 


*Vanilla Ice Cream*

1 1/2 c. half & half or cream
2/3 c. sugar
1 Tbsp vanilla extract (or 5-7 heaping teaspoons imitation brandy flavoring)
4 c. frozen half & half cubes (for fewer calories, substitute non-dairy creamer frozen into cubes.)

Place ingredients in Vita Mix container, clamp the dome in place, turn to high speed, turn on. If necessar use the tamper to work ingredients into the blades. Within 30 seconds open up the spigot and test the stiffness of the ice cream. If it isn't to the soft serve stage, quickly add one more cup of frozen cubes. Wait 5 seconds and dispense throught spigot with vita mix on low speed.


*Pizza Crust*

1 c. lukewarm water
1 pkg active dry yeast
2 tsp sugar
1 Tbsp vegetable oil
1/2 tsp salt
1 1/2 c. all purpose flour

Grease a large bowl and pizza pan.

Put water, yeast, sugar, oil, salt, and flour in vita mix. Clamp dome in place. use high setting. To mix, wet and dry ingredients push lever up to on position for 1 second, down to reverse for 1 second, then up again for 1 second. Stop machine and remove lid. 

To knead dough, two steps are requuired. 

Step 1: dip a rubber spatula in flour or water and use it to jab the dough a few tiems to compress it inot the blades.

Step 2: TAP-RELEASE the impact lever 5-7 times. Repeat this two step kneading cycle 8 or more times. The dough will form a ball on top of the blades.

Place dough in prepared bowl, turning once to coat the entire surface; cover and let rest 15 min.

Turn dough out onto a floured surface, punch down and shape into a ball. Place on prepared pan; pat and stretch the dough in the pan, pinching up a collar around the edge to hold the filling. Prick dough in about 6 places. If desired, brush pizza lightly with olive oil to prevent crust from becoming soggy.

Preheat overn to 400F. Let dough rest another 15 min. tehn bake in preheated over 15 min.

Spread with your choice of filling and bake an additional 15-20 minutes until lightly browned. 


Quick Coffee CAke

1 egg
1 c. milk
1/3 c. soft butter
1 c. sugar (white or brown)
1 tsp salt
1 Tbsp baking powder
2 c. all purpose flour

Preheat oven to 350 F. Grease 8 x 8 inch pan.

Place egg, milk, butter, and sugar in vita mix. put lid on. use medium speed. turn on and run 10 seconds.

Stop machine and add salt, baking powder and flour. replace dome and tap-release lever until ingredients are well mixed. (you'll need to stop and run a spatula around the container to incorporate all ingredients, then replace the dome led and continue to tap-release.)

Spread in prepared pan and cover with crunchy topping (see below). Bake 30-40 minutes or until a toothpick inserted comes out clean.

Crunchy Topping

2 Tbsp butter
1/4 c. brown sugar
2 Tbsp all purpose flour
1 tsp cinnamon
1/4 c. nuts

place all ingredients in vita mix. clamp dome in place. tap-release lever 5 times. Stir up ingredients with a spatula; replace dome and repeat the tap-release 5 more times. stir ingredients again, etc. Crumble over unbaked coffee cake above. 


These are some I flipped thru the book and copied real quick. I hope they will give you an idea of what all your vita mix can do.

I almost forgot one of the most important things! When you finish making something in the vita mix, run some hot water in it and a drop or two of dish soap. put the lid on and run it on high for a min, reversing the blades 2 or 3 times. It will clean itself! Now how cool is that?!?


----------



## Zebraman (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Janis;Ten years ago a friend gave me his Vitamix machine because he didn't use it.It was missing the the instruction booklet and one of the clamps.I called the 800# from a mag.ad and I told them that I didn't buy the machine and I wanted to purchase these items.They asked for my address and a week later recieved everything and more.They stated in the package that the warranty would cover any replacement parts in the future.So that is what I would do.I still use it.Great Machine,Great Service,what more could you ask?-


----------



## Bruce in NE (Dec 12, 2002)

I've got the newer Vitamix 5000 model and it doesn't have the reverse feature. Does anyone know why they did that?


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks, everyone!

The kids can't wait to try the ice cream (this weekend) and I'm looking forward to seeing what else it can do.

I went to VitaMix's website and signed up for their newsletter. I couldn't find where to order the manual but will try the old-fashioned way: 1-800-......

Anyway, thanks for all the info. I'll let you know how the ice cream turns out (I imagine you could add fruit, such as berries, for flavored ice cream?)!

Janis


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Yours does sound like the one that does everything. I know they don't have a lot of bells and whistles - but I really like mine.

I was in NE Texas at my sons and couldn't find a book on the blender - but found mine when I came home. It states that it will do just everything.

So it sounds like you did good. Good luck.

Now if I can just get my book, my blender, and my corn, and me, in the same location, I'll have some great cornbread.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

I made blackberry jam, smooth as can be, it just grinds up the seeds. makes nice tomatoe juice, just wash the tomaotes and cut in half or quarters and toss in. I made salsa, hot sauce. that is all I have used it in canning.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Tabitha,

You grind seeds and all?

I use mine for tomato juice as a base for sauces, ketchup, etc., but I run it through a food mill to remove the seeds.

If I just blend longer, will it liquefy the seeds? That would cut out a step in the process and save a lot of time.


----------



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

Trixie said:


> Tabitha,
> 
> You grind seeds and all?
> 
> ...


I used mine to make a soup base last night with whole tomatoes. It liquifies everything, skin and seeds. I have also used it to liquify whole grapes, seeds included.

BTW, mine doesn't have a reverse switch either. Anybody know why?


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

> I used mine to make a soup base last night with whole tomatoes. It liquifies everything, skin and seeds. I have also used it to liquify whole grapes, seeds included.


That is very interesting. Tomato canning is over for this year, but I will remember that next year.

As for a reverse switch, I don't know. As I said, I have 3 - various ages that I have bought over the years and I am pretty sure they all have reverse blades. 

Do you mean it doesn't have a reverse switch at all - or it just doesn't work in reverse?


----------



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

Trixie said:


> That is very interesting. Tomato canning is over for this year, but I will remember that next year.
> 
> As for a reverse switch, I don't know. As I said, I have 3 - various ages that I have bought over the years and I am pretty sure they all have reverse blades.
> 
> Do you mean it doesn't have a reverse switch at all - or it just doesn't work in reverse?


There is no reverse switch. I don't have it in front of me, but I believe there is a on/off switch, a hi-lo speed switch, and a dial that controls the lo-speed setting. I bought mine new at Costco last spring, so it is probably a newer model.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

This is just an update for those who responded about my Vita-Mix questions:

Spinner: We tried the ice cream. The kids thought it was great (and fun, too) but I thought it was a little runny coming out of the spigot. Any way to correct that? I'm going to try the coffee cake in the morning.

Also, I called the 1-800 number to request the instruction/recipe book. With shipping, it's costing around $17.00. Oh, well. I asked her what the machine originally sold for and she said the 3600 plus was discontinued around ten years ago but sold for between $329 and $379. So, I guess with my original $25.00 investment and the cost of the book, I still did ok.

Looking forward to more stuff to try!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Janis Sauncy said:


> This is just an update for those who responded about my Vita-Mix questions:
> 
> Spinner: We tried the ice cream. The kids thought it was great (and fun, too) but I thought it was a little runny coming out of the spigot. Any way to correct that? I'm going to try the coffee cake in the morning.


 If you run the machine just a few seconds too long it will heat the ice cream a bit and make it runny. Hopefully you'll have the book by now, or soon, and make lots of great stuff! 

Congrats on the great buy. 

Did you try the coffee cake? How did it turn out?

I have no idea why the newer machines don't have a reverse on them.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

Spinner:

Still waiting on the book. Hopefully it will be here today. I did get my first electronic newsletter in the past couple of days but haven't had time (today is the first day of my weekend) to really look at it. There is a recipe for apple butter on it that I kinda skimmed over......says to quarter the apples and put, seeds and all, through the Vita-Mix. I'm going to go through it more closely today and see what's up.

No, I was going to try the coffee cake but didn't get around to it. Thanks for the reminder, though. Sounds like a good Saturday morning treat for the kids. Maybe they'll be so appreciative they'll actually help me around here tomorrow!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Spinner said:


> Ok, you may not believe me but I'm going to tell you anyway. This machine is AMAZING.
> 
> It has surgical stainless steel blades. They are flat, not sharp on the edges. That means they don't cut thru the food like a blender. It EXPLODES food when the blades hit it.
> 
> ...



thank you for posting I have a friend giving me her 3600 NEVER used tomorrow I am so excited to find some info on it!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I had the 3600 and sold it when I was given the newer model (Total Nutrition Center). On some things the 3600 does a better job. The newer ones do not have a reverse switch but have many more speeds. Plus two different containers - one for dry and one for wet. I miss the spigot as it was so handy to serve out of -- especially frozen margaritas. 

After using both of them, I'm not sure which I would prefer if I had to choose. BTW, I sold my old one for $125.00, so you got a really good bargain. I hope when you ordered the manual you also got another spigot assembly and the gaskets. I found the gaskets lasted about 2-3 years at my rate of use before getting brittle.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

WanderingOak said:


> BTW, mine doesn't have a reverse switch either. Anybody know why?


They stopped putting them in because they had to replace too many machines.
for precisely the reason spinner said, too many people would have them going full blast and then hit the reverse button. This was not as good for it as their demo people claimed.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Belfrybat said:


> I found the gaskets lasted about 2-3 years at my rate of use before getting brittle.


You must use yours a lot. I use mine 2 or 3 times a week (mostly for grinding wheat) for about 25 years. I've never had to replace the gasket or the spigot. Maybe I just got really lucky. :sing: I do use the reverse a lot, so I must be really super lucky.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I can tomato juice after putting whole tomatoes in the VitaMix and just letting it run. No peeling, no deseeding - so quick and easy!

I used to grind wheat berries for flour, but now that we no longer eat wheat, I mostly use it for soups and smoothies - and tomato canning, of course.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

wow... so happy to see this thread.. I had totally forgotten about the brand new looking VitaMix 3600 I bought.. 11 or so years ago.. (at an auction, in the bottom of a box of *junk*).. paid $1 for the whole box.. (there was also a new, in the box Hepa air Purifier in the same box.. gave that to a friend who bred snakes).. Never made anything with my VitaMix (turned it on, worked well)... Now to figure out where it is in the storage building..(hope the wooden stick thing is still with it)

was the best $1 box I ever got LOL (oh, there was also a beautiful pink, with a black rim.. porcelain wash bowl.. that went to another friend)

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Coco (Jun 8, 2007)

I pkg cream cheese and 1/8 of an onion with a few black olives, a dash of milk. every one of you friends and family will think you are one step away from being on the next top chef. I use my vita mix daily.


----------



## Meeps (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi I joined this forum so that I could respond to this thread with a link to the manual. This thread came up as I was also searching for the manual, to no avail. I found people selling the manual for up to $20 on ebay! This is an OLD machine - for folks who prob can't afford the cost of a new or newer vitamix so having a copy of this manual for free is super important, I think. I called vitamix and a very nice person sent me the pdf by email. I don't know if that's common, I had the impression from other forums that it wasn't always the case that one can get it from vitamix. 

I did get the manual, though, so I'm paying it forward all over the internet with links and/or uploaded pdfs to places that show up on a google search. I hope this helps. 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1743bifCagsNUxQM01LcjVvaTg/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

This freaking vitamix 3600 has Changed my life- well canning season at least! and I am loving it!


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

We use ours to can tomatoes as well. Whole tomato with skin goes in, wonderful puree comes out.

Off subject, but this year we tried Amish paste tomatoes (OP, heirloom), and they beat Roma all to pieces for thick sauce right out of the Vitamix. We usually run the Roma puree thru a strainer to get out the seeds, but with the Amish Paste, seed virtually disappeared. HIGHLY recommend this variety if you like thick sauce.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

TnAndy said:


> We use ours to can tomatoes as well. Whole tomato with skin goes in, wonderful puree comes out.
> 
> Off subject, but this year we tried Amish paste tomatoes (OP, heirloom), and they beat Roma all to pieces for thick sauce right out of the Vitamix. We usually run the Roma puree thru a strainer to get out the seeds, but with the Amish Paste, seed virtually disappeared. HIGHLY recommend this variety if you like thick sauce.



Yep- we use the Amish Paste ones they are great!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

The VitaMix people in their home office and factory near Cleveland, OH are wonderful! I added that little detour to a road trip this summer because mine started making a funny growling noise. The diagnostic breakdown would have cost $100, OR they would offer me $100 on a trade-in - even one that came back from a QVC shipment. Great people, new showroom, I'm glad that I went in person.

The Raw Vegetable Soup is my all-time favorite recipe - such flavor! I second the suggestions regarding placing the entire tomato in the VitaMix before making tomato sauce, etc. Not only do we get the extra nutrients from the skin/seeds, it thickens up so much faster without having to cook it down.

Will have to try that tip for blackberry jam. DH and I have a running disagreement over blackberry seeds. I think that if God gave them to us like that, we can enjoy the seeded jam. He thinks I should remove the seeds. It looks like we just found a compromise.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

My stainless steel Vitamix is the 2200 model with instant reverse...bought new in the 70s. No spigot but is still very useful. We can stewed tomatoes with onions, peppers, and celery from BBB recipe and then later in winter for a quick tomato soup we use the Vitamix to blend it smooth. A little milk added to it, and we have a delicious lunch.


----------



## gimpyrancher (Jun 6, 2010)

I like nappy bought my VitaMix in the mid 70's. SS and has a spigot. It will do anything I could ever need. Grind grains, mix anything and make wonderful soups and canning fix'ns.

Now they seem to sell a white plastic machine I saw at costco. But mine will be around for my daughter after I'm long gone.


----------



## Jennn19 (Jan 1, 2014)

I just dusted off an old Vitamix Super 3600 that had been in storage for years. It works great, but I'm wondering if there's a trick to keeping the spigot clean/unblocked when grinding seeds and/or making nut butter?

I ground some chia seed with it, but they clogged the spigot something awful. It took a lot of soaking, blending and running water through to get it cleaned up. Similarly, when I tried making a cashew-nut based cream, whole nuts stayed lodged in the spigot and I couldn't get the creamy consistency I was hoping for.

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated!!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Jennn19 said:


> I just dusted off an old Vitamix Super 3600 that had been in storage for years. It works great, but I'm wondering if there's a trick to keeping the spigot clean/unblocked when grinding seeds and/or making nut butter?
> 
> I ground some chia seed with it, but they clogged the spigot something awful. It took a lot of soaking, blending and running water through to get it cleaned up. Similarly, when I tried making a cashew-nut based cream, whole nuts stayed lodged in the spigot and I couldn't get the creamy consistency I was hoping for.
> 
> Any help or suggestions would be appreciated!!


I tried to use the spigot- when I was doing my tomatoes for sauce- well it clogged- I used a tooth pick and decided I was not going to use the spigot anymore LOL- I have gotten so much use out of this thing that my friend gave me and she never used it! it was from the 70's ...


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

mine is a real old Max 1000 commercial one and it grinds wheat fine, it also makes wonderful ice cream..


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

In an effort to incorporate more veggies and fruit into our diets, we bought one for our Christmas this year. We love the smoothies, have one every afternoon. I've made broccoli/cheese soup and cream of asparagus and really enjoyed both. Haven't gotten DH on board with those yet.

We have the same blackberry seed argument as well so will try running the berries through the Vitamix before making jam next time.

I would really appreciate other owners' tips for canning and cooking if you would please post them. I've picked Jan in CO's brain too.

DH got ours at Bed, Bath and Beyond so may be one built particularly for that market. It has an on/off switch, a speed control 1-10 and a high low. The container is BPA free plastic so is clear. Fun to watch peels, spinach and such disappear. We liked the longer warranty period and the fact that it's an AMERICAN made product even though more expensive initially. It came with an extensive hard copy cookbook and a DVD that I haven't looked at yet. I'm a bit luddite so prefer the hard copy.


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

Jennn19:
THANKS for the link to the manual. A friend gave me the Super 3600 model about 6 years ago. I knew I wasn't using it to it's fullest, now I can ~
Thanks again, 
Maggie


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

My thanks to Meeps for posting the .pdf for the cookbook. I got my Vita-Mix 3600 at a garage sale for about $14, and it did not come with the cookbook or tamper. I don't know that I really need the tamper, but the cookbook will get used!!!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I'm so envious of all of you with the older models! Got mine a year ago from their info-mercial, with the payment plan. No spigot any longer nor do they have the reverse, but it sure has made canning tomato soup and sauce easy. Also fruit juices. Just take out pits and puree the entire thing. Then heat in a pot, fill jars and can. I made tomato soup my family loves by just blending entire tomatoes, celery, potatoes, carrots onions and whatever seasoning you want. Added the potato for thickening. When we are ready to use I thin with a little milk and heat.

It's quick to make apple or pear butter, no peeling required. Remove apple seeds, puree and you're done. 

The squash soup in their recipe book is awesome. Just broth, winter squash, apple, onion and puree. Dh does like a little ham in it, but he even liked it. You could probably use pumpkin in it if you didn't have the butternut type squash.


----------



## Meeps (Sep 21, 2013)

Very glad my link for the manual was found & came to good use!

meeps


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I have the newer version and tried making tomato soup from raw tomatoes. It came out frothy and tasted raw. What did I do wrong?

Can someone pass along info on making tomato paste? I still can't see how it doesn't come out frothy?


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

TnAndy said:


> We use ours to can tomatoes as well. Whole tomato with skin goes in, wonderful puree comes out.
> 
> Off subject, but this year we tried Amish paste tomatoes (OP, heirloom), and they beat Roma all to pieces for thick sauce right out of the Vitamix. We usually run the Roma puree thru a strainer to get out the seeds, but with the Amish Paste, seed virtually disappeared. HIGHLY recommend this variety if you like thick sauce.



Do you find little rolled up pieces of skin in your tomato sauce? I do so next year, I'm going to dunk the tomatoes in boiling water and remove the skin before I put them in the Vitamix.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

as i said above, I have a vitamix, but I had a surprise this week my husband bought myself and our son a Nutribullet, Now I like it better than my vitamix..it is easier to use, clean, etc..and will do basically everthing the vitamix will do except maybe cook


----------

